# Pregnancy after cone biopsy



## petrovska (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello moms,
I'm new here. Hoping to hear from a mom that has had a pregnancy after a cone biopsy. I had a CB about 15 years ago, and I'm now wanting to be pregnant. my parentologist tells me that there is NO lifting, no exercise and no sex for the entire pregnancy. Is this true? really? I have a 1 year old (adopted), and if this is true I need full time live in help. I'm trying to decide if it is possible to do this. Will i learn more if i request a closer look at my cervix? Do they just do that after the pregnancy?
I'd love to hear from you.
thanks.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I had a cone biopsy about 6-7 years before I got pregnant for the first time. That gyno recommended having some extra "checks". I was at that point going to another ob/gyn as I had moved. She felt no need for any extra precautions. I had NO probs during my pregnancy.


----------



## gumblossom (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi.I have had three pregnancies post cone biopsy. I did experience an irritable uterus(many strong braxton hicks contractions) with those pregnancies, but never had problems with my cervix.I had an early labour with one of them, but it resolved and I went on to deliver at 38 weeks.
The other two were born at 40 weeks.When I had the BH contractions I did have to slow down, but wasn't on bed rest with any of the pregnancies.
My doctor did ultrasounds to keep an eye on my cervix to be sure it didn't dilate and it didn't.
I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## justme77 (Oct 9, 2006)

I had a LEEP done a year and a half before getting pregnant with my 2nd. The midwives did do an internal check just to be sure no cerclage was needed. I would definately get a 2nd opinion! That all even seems ridiculously strict for women with a cerclage.

Good luck.


----------



## Mama Lo (May 11, 2009)

I had a biopsy(can't remember if it was cone) and a leep within 6 mo of conceiving dd.
My mw had me see a perinatologist for vaginal sonograms every two weeks from week 18-24 to measure my cervix to make sure it was competent(strong enough to hold pregnancy). Everything always looked perfect everytime.
I was also advised that during labor I might have a longer stall time while the scar tissue on my cervix took time to stretch and allow cervix to open further. But this was never a problem, hope that helps


----------

